# Using "Bait Alarms" with "Casting Reels"??



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

I have about a dozen Abu Garcia (5000 & 6000) casting reels. We mainly fish for carp and catfish. I just purchased a couple "bait alarms". These bait alarms seem to be great (very sensitive) BUT they seem to be designed mainly for spinning rod and reels!! We use custom made rod holders for shore fishing. My question is what is the best way to use "or mount" these bait alarms? I think that we'll need to turn our "casting rod and reels" up side down in the rod holders. 
The thread size (on the mount) of these bait alarms is 9mm which is very rare in the states. I think some type of "ground stake" would work. It would need to be expandable .... ANY IDEAS???


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The threads on the bait alarm use British standard fine threading, which you will have trouble finding in the US outside of carp tackle suppliers.

The good news is that it sounds like what you are looking for are banksticks. These are almost always extendable, are listed by their collapsed size, and all come with the correctly threaded top that is standard for all European bite alarms. Take a look at http://www.bigcarptackle.com, http://www.wackerbaita.com or http://www.resistancetackle.com. Otherwise, Westside Bait and Tackle in Indianapolis is the closest store that stocks these items.


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Tim ..... that's a start!!


----------

